
Lyp – The Lilypond Swiss Army Knife - ciconia
https://github.com/noteflakes/lyp#readme
======
jonathonf
In case anyone is wondering, LilyPond is FOSS music score
production/transcribing software: [http://lilypond.org/](http://lilypond.org/)

Though if you do any of that you'll probably already know. :)

------
gabetax
For such a long README, this utterly fails to explain or even link to what
Lilypond is. I googled for a few pages, assuming that it wouldn't be related
to [http://lilypond.org](http://lilypond.org) (partially due to the
differences in capitalization), only to find if I searched the README for
"music" that it seems to be related. I'm still not sure why a music notation
program needs a package manager.

~~~
zem
pretty much anything that has packages ends up needing a package manager, and
everyone seems to roll their own

~~~
ciconia
FWIW lyp is the _only_ package manager for Lilypond.

~~~
zem
I meant every project rolls its own (e.g. ruby has gems, perl has cpan, tex
has ctan, etc.); there is no generic package manager that is used by different
ecosystems even though you'd think a lot of the problems being solved were not
specific to the project.

